# kellahtaa - kuukahtaa - keikahtaa - kupsahtaa



## n8abx9

kellahtaa - kuukahtaa - keikahtaa - kupsahtaa

Ovatko ne synonyymeja?

cf. lysähtää - rojahtaa - tuupertua
lysähtää - rojahtaa - tuupertua


----------



## Spongiformi

Kellahtaa ja keikahtaa ovat enemmän tai vähemmän synonyymejä kaatua-verbille. Tosin ne ehkä antavat mielikuvan alunperinkin epävakaammasta olotilasta, mistä viestii (luullakseni) samansukuinen keikkua-verbi. Joka tapauksessa ne kuvaavat etupäässä konkreettista liikettä.

Kuukahtaa kuvannee lähinnä väsymisestä ja uupumuksesta seuraavaa tuupertumista.

Kupsahtaa tarkoittanee yleensä kuolemista.


----------



## Jagorr

Spongiformi said:


> Kupsahtaa tarkoittanee yleensä kuolemista.



Olisiko sitten "kaatua kupsahtaa" -fraasilla (_Oiva liukastui lattialla olleeseen roiskeveteen ja kaatua kupsahti lattialle._) joku erikoinen sävytys? Millainen?


----------



## n8abx9

Spongiformi said:


> Kellahtaa ja keikahtaa ovat enemmän tai vähemmän synonyymejä kaatua-verbille. Tosin ne ehkä antavat mielikuvan alunperinkin epävakaammasta olotilasta, mistä viestii (luullakseni) samansukuinen keikkua-verbi. Joka tapauksessa ne kuvaavat etupäässä konkreettista liikettä.
> 
> Kuukahtaa kuvannee lähinnä väsymisestä ja uupumuksesta seuraavaa tuupertumista.
> 
> Kupsahtaa tarkoittanee yleensä kuolemista.


Kiitos paljon!!


----------



## Spongiformi

Jagorr said:


> Olisiko sitten "kaatua kupsahtaa" -fraasilla (_Oiva liukastui lattialla olleeseen roiskeveteen ja kaatua kupsahti lattialle._) joku erikoinen sävytys? Millainen?



Ei välttämättä. Kaatua-verbi sinällään voi sekin jo tarkoittaa kuolemista. Yleensä sodista puhuttaessa kaatuneilla tarkoitetaan taisteluiden seurauksena kuolleita. Toisaalta puhekielessä tai muuten värikkäässä kielessä tällaisia termejä sekoitellaan taiteellisista syistä usein keskenään suuntaan jos toiseenkin.


----------



## Jagorr

Kyselin vähän ja ilmeisesti tällaisissa ilmauksissa kuin _kaatua kupsahtaa _(Inf+Inf tai verbi+verbi samassa muodossa) on vahvistetun kuvailun sävytys, eli se on tuskin ilmaus formaalista kielesta vaan niitä käyetetään kuna halutaan että kuuntelija voisi kuvitella oikein hyvin, miten jotakin tapahtui.


----------



## DrWatson

Jagorr said:


> Kyselin vähän ja ilmeisesti tällaisissa ilmauksissa kuin _kaatua kupsahtaa _(Inf+Inf tai verbi+verbi samassa muodossa) on vahvistetun kuvailun sävytys, eli se on tuskin ilmaus formaalista kielesta vaan niitä käyetetään kuna halutaan että kuuntelija voisi kuvitella oikein hyvin, miten jotakin tapahtui.


Tarkempi nimitys kyseiselle ilmiölle on _koloratiivirakenne_. Lisää voi lukea esim. Kielikellosta ja Isosta suomen kieliopista.


----------

